# Biblical reference to co-sleeping



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

Hi I personally don't co-sleep for health reasons but I totally support it. I was doing some research on the Bible and breastfeeding and came upon a verse relating to co-sleeping. It is written in reference to not wanting to help someone but the mention of co-sleeping just sneaks in there - Luke 11:7 - "Then the one inside answers, 'Don't bother me. The door is already locked, and *my children are with me in bed*. I can't get up and give you anything.' " Cool huh?


----------



## mamazig (Nov 14, 2004)

Hmph! How about that! I, of course, assumed co-sleeping practices were the norm in that day in that place, but I had never remembered a particular reference to it. And (I looked it up) it's in a very popular story that Jesus tells where the moral is: ask and it shall be given to you-- (basically, the guy who is co-sleeping might _say_ this, but he'll get up and give you the bread anyway if you ask for it if you're persistent.) Neat-o!!
Thanks -- I LOVE trivia like that!
Beth with Sylvie 9.21.03 -- a co-sleeping kid


----------

